# Timbrens or 2" leveling kit 2500 RAM



## GreatWhiteNorth (Oct 14, 2007)

I run a 2004 Dodge 2500 with a Hemi, Boss 7'6" power V and a Snowman rear plow. I just upgraded my front blade from BOSS 7'6" straight to a new 7'6" power V. There is only a difference of +100 lbs. with the V blade ( vs. Straight Blade ) but the front axle now hits the suspension bumpers when I go over large bumps. Front end sinks alot more as I raise the plow as well. I am getting conflicting advise from dealer and other friends. What would be the best solution. Timbrens / Super Springs or 2" leveling kit. There is such a wealth of knowledge here. I value any all experience / advise. Thank you in advance!


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

here are a couple of old threads that discuss this for you.

I suggest the +2" supercoils. JMO

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=118964

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=116792


----------



## automoto (Nov 7, 2011)

like ugly said you can run new springs, i have an 04' with the cummins and snow plow prep package. I'm running the hell bent steel 2" leveling kit. It works well but i do notice the front end sagging a little when the plow is on (8' Fisher HD). It also wouldn't hurt to put timbrens on the front, but usually for me it comes down to whats the most cost effective. I think i paid around $70 and change for the leveling kit, plus when the plow is off it has a nice leveled stance Thumbs Up


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think your springs are badly worn. My 04 HEMI held my 9'6" EZV Fisher perfectly fine and never hit the bump stops. I'd definitely get new springs either way. Rockauto has some nice deals on progressive rate coils, got them for my 99 V10 for $125 shipped.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

The problem is not the extra weight of the blade but the possition of it with reference to the front wheels. I find the V plows hang further out from the front of the truck making more of a moment with respect to mass. The good news is this extra distance will allow the front grill of the truck to hit clean air flow and rarely do you have overheating issues. 

Also don't neglect the extra mass of the snow you are stacking in the closed V position. IMO new springs are the way to go. Other methods are fine but I much rather load my suspension on the spring perches rather than a point load on the frame. When the given added stresses are factored into the equasion I would love to know the actual live load weights on the front axles. I think the number would be mind blowing......


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got done installing the coils and new shocks on my V10 and it rides like a dream. I haven't mounted the plow yet but I will tomorrow and ill post back how much it drops.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

If you've used your '04 like a real truck (like most of us) you have hauled plowed and towed. Odds are you have worn the lower rate springs out a good bit. Timbrens can help, but I would replace the springs first as they are likely worn.

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## UglyTruck (Feb 8, 2007)

automoto;1362694 said:


> like ugly said you can run new springs, i have an 04' with the cummins and snow plow prep package. I'm running the hell bent steel 2" leveling kit. It works well but i do notice the front end sagging a little when the plow is on (8' Fisher HD). It also wouldn't hurt to put timbrens on the front, but usually for me it comes down to whats the most cost effective. I think i paid around $70 and change for the leveling kit, plus when the plow is off it has a nice leveled stance Thumbs Up


I did the same thing when my stockers started to bag out. It bought me another season then the stockers were so bagged out that I couldn't get a fist between the upper fender and the tire with the plow off. I still have them if anybody is wanting to go for the "super raked look". 

but all kidding aside, you are completely right. it is ALL about whats more cost effective at the time. when I got my spacers it was all I could do to afford those at the time. That $99.00 set of steel spacers from Hell Bent Steel bought me the time I needed to plow the 07-08 season which let me pay off my truck and plow.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

put diesel coil springs in. you get the leveled stance without the plow on and they will hold the plow better for the winter. you could probably get a set on ebay or a local junk yard.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Do your homework on the diesel springs.I have an 04 Ram w/cummins, and just replaced my front springs with Dodge part number 52113988aa. These are the stiffest ones Dodge sells. They would be too stiff for a gasser.My truck weighs 8300lbs without the plow. Look for the lightest ones listed. They all start with 521139. The last 2 numbers should be 83 or 84 for the lightest diesel springs.


----------



## oldbluehairhemi (Oct 22, 2011)

my 04 has diesel spring on the front not sure what part number they are. it handles just like a 3/4 ton should.


----------



## 04WhiteSport (Dec 8, 2008)

I put on the 2" leveling kit and have had no problems. I have a 9'4" boss poly and my truck drops about 1" with the plow on. Cheap, Easy and like someone else said, It looks great the rest of the year. Kits was less than $100 from Top Gun Customs I think.... Mine is a Dieesel tho.. Just upgrade the truck rather than the springs! payup


----------



## FisheRam (Dec 22, 2011)

oldbluehairhemi;1364202 said:


> put diesel coil springs in. you get the leveled stance without the plow on and they will hold the plow better for the winter. you could probably get a set on ebay or a local junk yard.


This is a great idea. I'm probably going to do this in the summer sometime for next winter. My stock springs with the Hemi are fine, but do sag just a slight bit more than I would like with the 8' fisher on there. I'm thinking that by keeping the springs Mopar that I won't risk voiding any warranties I have on my truck. Plowing beats up the front ends so much I don't want to risk paying out of pocket for stuff still under warranty if the stealership finds a way to void me.


----------



## FisheRam (Dec 22, 2011)

jhenderson, I saw that you just installed these. Was it the same part number for the left and right coil, or is there a different number for each side?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Dodge uses 2different numbers, the higher number on the drivers side, to compensate for the weight of the fuel tank. I installed the same number on both sides, and I like it.


----------

